# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pergjigje pyetjesh  nga hoxha Ahmed Kalaja

## Arrnubi

*A mund të ketë përgojim në këtë rast?*

*Pyetje:* Dikush dëshiron të martohet dhe për këtë ka nevojë që të pyesë të tjerët që e njohin personin për të cilin interesohet. A merr gjynahe personi që pyetet nëse i tregon të gjitha cilësitë, të mira dhe të këqija, për të interesuarin? A mund të ketë përgojim në këtë rast, nëse po, ju lutem, më sqaroni!

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Pa dyshim që lejohet, madje obligohet, sepse i Dërguari (salallahu alejhi ue selem) thotë: "...Edhe nëse të kërkon këshillë këshilloje". 

Argument tjetër që e lejon këtë është se kur Fatimja e pyeti se me kanë kërkuar dorën Muavija, Ebu Xhehmi, çfarë më sugjeron? Ai (salallahu alejhi ue selem) u përgjigj: "...Ebu Xhehmi se heq shkopin nga krahu,  Muavija rreckaman se ka kokrrën e lekut..." Për këtë arsye, rasti në fjalë konsiderohet prej gjashtë rasteve që nuk konsiderohet e folura për atë që se pëlqen tjetri përgojim, siç i ka detajuar më qartë dhe imam Neveviu (Allahu e mëshiroftë!). Allahu e di më së miri. 

Ahmed Kalaja 
Marrë nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Si ti shlyej këto ditë?*

*Pyetje:* Jam një motër muslimane që pres fëmijën e parë. Gjatë gjithë shtatzanisë kam patur probleme. Problemi tjetër është se më kanë mbetur nga Ramazani që shkoi edhe 8 ditë për ti agjëruar. Mjekët më këshillojnë që të ha shumë ushqim që të mund të përballoj shtazaninë, ndërsa unë vetë kam vënë re se gjendja më përkeqësohet kur rri pa ngrënë. Inshallah, fëmija pritet të lindë në prag të Ramazanit që po vjen, ndërkohë që unë do të mbetem borxh 8 ditë nga Ramazani që kaloi. Ju lutem, për hir të Allahut, më tregoni si ti shlyej këto ditë?

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Allahu të shpërbleftë për merakun! Nuk ka pse të shqetësohesh fare motër, agjëron gjatë vitit të ardhshëm, se Allahu thotë në Kuran: "Allahu se ngarkon njeriun përtej mundësisë që ka". Allahu e  bëftë fëmijë të hajrit e të begatë si vetë muaji i begatë i Ramazanit! Allahu e di më së miri. 

Ahmed Kalaja
Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*A duhet të mos dalë apo të dalë vetëm në rastin e paraqitjes në provim?*

*Pyetje:* Një motre muslimane i vdes burri, ndërkohë që ajo është me studime. A duhet të mos dalë nga shtëpia 4 muaj e 10 ditë apo të dalë vetëm në raste të nevojshme, siç mund të jetë rasti i paraqitjes në provim?

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Lejohet të dalë kur ka shkaqe dhe arsye si kjo që u përmend më lartë dhe për çdo arsye që e ka të nevojshme, se Allahu nuk e ngarkon njeriun tej mundësive. Allahu e di më së miri. 

Ahmed Kalaja 
Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Shpeshherë e fal pas lindjes së diellit*

*Pyetje:* Hoxhë i nderuar, do të doja të më këshillonit me disa këshilla praktike për sa i përket faljes së namazit të sabahut në kohën e duhur, pasi jo vetëm që nuk po përpiqem ta fal me xhemat, por shpeshherë e fal pas lindjes së diellit, Allahu më faltë!

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Allahu ju nderoftë e ju lehtësoftë hallet! Në Kuran qarte Zoti thotë: "Namazi është bërë obligim për besimtaret në kohë të përcaktuar". Raporti me sabahun është: personi që i bën shkaqet dhe nuk zgjohet është i arsyetuar; personi që si bën shkaqet është i paarsyetuar.

Përgjigju pyetjeve te mëposhtme:

A ke lexuar për obligueshmërinë e faljes në kohë?

A fle herët?

A vendos zile dhe i thua shokëve apo njerëzve të shtëpisë të të zgjojnë?

A të del gjumi një herë pastaj e fik zilen e mendon që të rrish dhe pak?

A të dhemb kjo situate që po kalon?

A je frikësuar për zemrën tënde se kjo sështë shenjë e mire?

A ke bërë dua dhe a ke qarë për të ndryshuar kjo situatë? Sepse, me të vërtetë, është për të qarë.

Ahmed Kalaja
Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Si mund ti këshillojmë?*

*Pyetje:* Si mund ti këshillojmë ata persona të cilët u japin rëndësi të madhe këtyre tri netëve të ashtuquajtura të mira që ndodhen para muajit të Ramazanit, duke agjëruar, duke gatuar hallvë, duke kënduar Kuran për të vdekurit tek hoxhallarët, si dhe duke vizituar varrezat.

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Persona të tillë përpara se tu flitet për këto bidate duhet të shohim kapacitetin e të menduarit të tyre; a e mbajnë nëse ua themi apo jo?

D.m.th.: bëhet dallim mes personit që ka dije, është besimtar i mirë, ose nuk di po do të mësojë të vërtetën dhe tjetrit që si ka këto cilësi jo tia lejojmë, por përgjigja të jetë më taktike.

Këtyre njerëzve thjesht u kërkohet: ma gjeni ku është në Kuran e në hadithe apo fjalë ulemash!

E nëse janë njerëz që kanë dituri fetare, zbatohet me tha thënia e Allahut: ''Debato në formën më të mirë". Allahu e di më së miri.

Ahmed Kalaja
Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Kam vesvese gjatë kohës kur marr abdes*

*Pyetje:* Jam një vëlla musliman që kam vesvese gjatë kohës kur marr abdes. Nuk e di se si më ndodh kështu, por kur laj secilën gjymtyrë më duket sikur s'e kam larë mirë apo sikur lëshoj në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme gazra. Kështu vazhdoj për një kohë të gjatë saqë e shikoj veten të bërë qull në ujë. Po mundohem, por nuk po mundem ti parandaloj dot këto vesvese, ndaj po ju drejtohem juve për të më këshilluar. Allahu ju shpërbleftë!

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Prite rrugën e ngacmimeve qysh në fillim sa është herët ose përndryshe do ta kesh pisk punën. Nëse pastrohesh mire ske pse të dyshosh më, madje edhe nëse të duket se anon më shumë te mangësia, mos i kushto rëndësi se këtu ai iblisi  dështon me njeriun. Për këtë arsye rregulla islame thotë: "La ibrete bishsheki ba'del ibadeh" që do të thotë: nuk merret në konsideratë dyshimi pas adhurimit. Allahu e di më së miri. 

Ahmed Kalaja
Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Me çfarë i kërcënon Allahu provokuesit dhe paragjykuesit në fe?*

*Pyetje:* Allahu ju shpërbleftë për këtë punë të hajrit! Në këtë kohë të trazuar nga fitne të shumta thashethemesh e përgojimesh, po bëhen jo pak të rrezikshme edhe provokimet dhe paragjykimet. Dua të më sqaroni me argumente se me çfarë i kërcënon Allahu provokuesit dhe paragjykuesit në fe?

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Amin ue ijake!

Padyshim, situata transferohet si e tillë kur lindin paragjykimet, dyshimet, përgojimet, sidomos atëherë kur ska as punë, janë bërë më keq se gratë, lodhen me pak se ato. Problemi thellohet me tej kur mbi to ngrihen gjykime e vendime. Këta njerëz duhet të këshillohen për leximin e sures El Huxhuratë. Allahu e di më së miri. 

Ahmed Kalaja
Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## toniyt

SELAM ALEJKUM  Falenderimi i takon All-llahut,bekimi dhe shpetimi qofshin mbi profetin ton Muhammedin a.s.- E çmoj punën e juaj,une e kam nje problem kur te fillon namazi e ne veqanti namazi i akshamit jo qe fare nuk mundem te koncentrohem me xhemat por qe nuk kam mundesi edhe te qendroj rehat xhate kryerjes se namazit,kjo vlen ndoshta edhe per farzet e tjera por qe jan me te rralla sepse koha me e pershtatshme qe me konvenon per te shkue ne xhami eshte namzai i akshamit,dua te dij si mundem te dal nga ky kompleks,kohen e fundit kam tentue me zor te qendroj veq qe mos te largohem nga xhemati,perndryshe ne shtepi e kam te lehte faljen e namzeve.

----------


## Arrnubi

*Rreth agjërimit të muajit shaban*

*Pyetje:* Kam dëshirë të më tregoni gjithçka rreth agjërimit të muajit shaban.

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Agjërimi në këtë muaj është i pëlqyeshëm. Nëna e besimtareve, Aishja radijallahu anha, thoshte se ka parë të Dërguarin e Allahut -salallahu alejhi ue selem- të agjëronte në shaban më shume seç agjëronte. Kur e pyeti Usama bin Zejd Profetin -salallahu alejhi ue selem-  se pse agjëron më shumë në shaban, u përgjigj: ''Ngaqë ky është muaj që njerëzit e neglizhojnë mes rexhebit e Ramazanit dhe se në këtë muaj ngjiten veprat tek Allahu i Madhëruar. 

Por, agjërimi i këtij muaji ndahet në dy kategori: të tërin dhe ditë të caktuara sipas sunetit. Por, të veçohet një ditë prej tij si më e veçantë, kjo slejohet, siç nuk lejohet që të agjërohet një ditë ose dy ditë para Ramazanit, sepse i Dërguari -salallahu alejhi ue selem- ka ndaluar për ketë, përveç rastit kur personi e ka pasur traditë më parë, kjo lejohet. Allahu e di më së miri.

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Si ta shmang përtacinë?*

*Pyetje:* Si ta shmang përtacinë e të bëhem më aktiv në jetë?

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Së pari, besimi se ti nuk je i tillë. 

Së dyti, të bësh dua ose lutje. 

Së treti, ushtrohu dhe programo ose riprogramo edhe një herë kohën tënde. Sill ndërmend porosinë e të dashurit tonë (salallahu alejhi ue selem) se dija vjen duke mësuar dhe durimi e butësia vijnë duke u ushtruar. Mos u mërzit se jeta e besimit la ftohjet e veta vëlla. 

Së katërti, konsultohu me nxënës dije atje ku je. 

Së pesti, rri me njerëz aktivë të gjallë, jo të plogësht e të ftohtë. 

Së gjashti, aktivizohu në punë vullnetare.
Allahu e di më së miri.

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Çfarë obligimesh kanë prindërit për fëmijën e tyre të porsalindur?*

*Pyetje:* Çfarë obligimesh kanë prindërit për fëmijën e tyre të porsalindur?

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

1. Futja e një hurme të përtypur në gojën e tij ose diçka tjetër të ëmbël. 

2. Dy kurbane nëse është djalë ditën e shtate dhe një nëse është vajzë. 

3. Synetllëku ditën e shtatë. 

4. Ngjitja e një emri të mirë musliman deri në ditën e shtatë. 
Allahu e di më së miri.

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

> SELAM ALEJKUM  Falenderimi i takon All-llahut,bekimi dhe shpetimi qofshin mbi profetin ton Muhammedin a.s.- E çmoj punën e juaj,une e kam nje problem kur te fillon namazi e ne veqanti namazi i akshamit jo qe fare nuk mundem te koncentrohem me xhemat por qe nuk kam mundesi edhe te qendroj rehat xhate kryerjes se namazit,kjo vlen ndoshta edhe per farzet e tjera por qe jan me te rralla sepse koha me e pershtatshme qe me konvenon per te shkue ne xhami eshte namzai i akshamit,dua te dij si mundem te dal nga ky kompleks,kohen e fundit kam tentue me zor te qendroj veq qe mos te largohem nga xhemati,perndryshe ne shtepi e kam te lehte faljen e namzeve.


*Si mundem të dal nga ky kompleks?*

*Pyetje:* Eselamu alejkum! Falënderimi i takon Allahut, bekimi dhe shpëtimi qofshin mbi profetin tonë, Muhamedin -alejhi selam-. E çmoj punën tuaj. 

Unë kam një problem: kur fillon namazi, e në veçanti namazi i akshamit, jo që fare nuk mundem të koncentrohem me xhemat, por që nuk kam mundësi edhe të qëndroj rehat gjatë kryerjes së namazit. Kjo vlen ndoshta edhe për farzet e tjera, por që janë më të rralla, sepse koha më e përshtatshme që më konvenon për të shkuar në xhami është namazi i akshamit. Dua të di se si mundem të dal nga ky kompleks? Kohën e fundit kam tentuar me zor të qëndroj, vetëm që mos të largohem nga xhemati, përndryshe në shtëpi e kam të lehtë faljen e namazeve.

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Ue alejkum selam! I nderuar vëlla, në lidhje me këtë pyetje dua të të them se është mëse e natyrshme që njeriu të ketë çaste përkushtimi e çaste plogështimi, sepse kështu na ka lajmëruar i Dërguari i Allahut -salallahu alejhi ue selem-.  Kështu që sduhet të bëheni fare merak, kjo do të të kalojë shpejt, inshallah. Ruaje veten dhe kryej obligimet! Ruhu prej harameve e do të jesh prapë mire, inshallah! Allahu e di më së miri.

Vëllai juaj 

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Nëse jemi në dyshim për ditën e parë të Ramazanit*

*Pyetje:* Si duhet të veprojmë nëse jemi në dyshim për ditën e parë të ramazanit, pasi disa e fillojnë agjërimin me kalendarin e parashikuar e disa me shikimin e hënës në vendet arabe.

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Dijetarët muslimanë në lidhje me ditën e parë të Ramazanit kanë rënë dakord unanimisht se muaji hyn dhe del atëherë kur të shihet hëna. Duke u mbështetur qartë ne ajetin e Kuranit dhe hadithet që e urdhërojnë një gjë të tillë.

Pas kësaj dijetarët në mesin e tyre kanë pasur mendime të ndryshme për mënyrën se si vërtetohet hyrja e muajit lunar (hënor). A duhet që çdo vend të ketë ru'jen (shikimi i hënës me sy të lirë) e vendit përkatës ku jetojnë apo nëse shihet hëna në çdo vend obligohet të veprojnë me të të gjitha vendet islame?

Allahu e di më së miri, po mendimi më i drejtë është se nëse shihet hëna në ato vende ku shihet me sy të lirë dhe ky lajm përhapet me çdo lloj forme apo mënyre të komunikimit, obligohet kjo për çdo vend ku mbërrin lajmi, sepse sheriati e ka përcaktuar qarte el ileh (shkakun) që është:

1. Shikimi nga njeriu që plotëson kushtet.

2. Sjellja ose mbartja e lajmit.

Duke u mbështetur për këtë në thënien e Allahut: "...fe men shehide minkumush shehre feljesumhu..." - "...atëherë, pra, kush dëshmon prej jush se ka hyrë muaji i Ramazanit, menjëherë të fillojë agjërimin...'' 

Zoti ka thënë: "...prej jush..." dhe se ka kufizuar me vende as kufij. Kush thotë se Zoti ka pasur për qëllim ndarjet shtetërore ose dallimin mes vendeve, duhet të sjelle argument të qartë, kudo që ta gjejë. 

Profeti (salallahu alejhi ue selem) e thotë qartë: "Agjëroni kur ta shihni dhe çeleni kur ta shihni". Edhe këtu nuk ka kufizime, ai që bën kufizime duhet të sjellë argumentin kufizues, kudo që ta gjeje atë.

Profeti (salallahu alejhi ue selem) e thotë qartë: "Agjërimi është: agjërimi ditën kur agjërojnë njerëzit dhe çelja është ditën kur e çelin njerëzit".  Ai që thotë se qëllimi me njerëzit janë shqiptarët, arabet, etj., duhet të sjellë argument, kudo që ta gjejë. 

Thanë: Po fakti i ihtilaful metalii (shfaqja e hënës është e ndryshme). Themi se ky është fakt i pamohueshëm dhe se ky ndryshim është ndryshim vonese e jo ndryshim lindjesh. Ajo po fillojë të shfaqet në fazën e saj të parë, ashtu mbetet deri sa ti bjerë topit rreth e përqark një herë. Pra, po u pa në Jordani, padyshim që do të kalojë edhe nga ne se ska ku të shkojë tjetër.

Ndërsa të argumentuarit me hadithin e sahabit që kur iu tha se ne e pamë në Sham, tha se ne e kemi parë një ditë më pas e më të do ta përfundojmë... se ky është suneti i të Dërguarit (sallallahu alejhi ue selem).

Themi se ky hadith ska fare vend këtu me kuptimin, se ska në të argument se banorët e Medinës nuk e dinin se kur kanë filluar apo kur e kanë parë banorët e Shamit me shikim të qartë hënën. Ata të dy u takuan në fund të Ramazanit dhe gjithsecili tha do ti përmbahem dijes së sigurt nga ana ime për shikimin e hënës. Ska asgjë kur gjithsecili e ka agjëruar me shikim të qartë, diskutimi është diku tjetër, siç është e qartë për të zotët e mendjes. Ky është dhe qëndrimi i shejh Albanit (Allahu e mëshiroftë!).

Shejhul Islam, ibnu Tejmijeh, thotë: ''... Ai që argumentohet në përllogaritjet jo vetëm që është i humbur në sheriat, po dhe bidatçi në fe, i gabuar në të menduar...". Diku tjetër shprehet: "... për këtë ka ixhma. Kundërshtimet e para për këtë kanë lindur në qindvjeçarin e tretë.

Si bëhet në ato vende ku ecet me përllogaritje ''ekzakte", si p.sh.: rasti ku njerëzit në Mekë në Arafat e diku larg tyre thoshin se kalendari e ka nesër arafatin, apo si në rastin kur për të shtatin vit i bie Ramazani 29 ditësh, apo ku diku tjetër llogaria bëhet në tavolinë me minus 10 nga viti i kaluar, si të veprohet?

Mendoj se nëse organet kompetente do ti përmbaheshin medhhebit hanefi, siç pretendohet, duhet të agjëronin atëherë kur të vërtetohej se një vend islam, prej vendeve që ecin me shikim, të lajmëronin për fillimin e Ramazanit e të gjithë udhëheqësit muslimanë duhet ta bëjnë këtë që umeti të bashkohet një here unanimisht si tërësi. 

Megjithatë, them se nëse organet kompetente do të dilnin nga medhhebi i tyre në shafi'ij e të thoshin do ta shohim vetë, atëherë përsëri do të thoshim pa bindje: u pa elhamdulilah, nuk u pa prapë elhamdulilah, e mbyllej ky kapitull.

Problemi është si të veprohet kur dilet nga ixhmai edhe më e keqja se as edhe një medhhebi, si duhet vepruar?! 

Përgjigjen për këtë e dha i Dërguari i Allahut (sallahu alejhi ue selem) kur u lajmëroi për një kohë dhe tha për disa udhëheqës:  "... e ata do ta vonojnë namazin nga koha e vet!" Çfarë të bëjmë,- është pyetur. Përqendrohu në përgjigje: "Faleni vetëm në kohë e pastaj faleni me ata." 

Le të kthehemi te pyetja: Si duhet të veprojmë nëse jemi në dyshim për ditën e parë të ramazanit, pasi disa e fillojnë agjërimin me kalendarin e parashikuar e disa me shikimin e hënës në vendet arabe.

Kalendari kalendar mbetet, qoftë i vendit tonë, qoftë i  vendeve arabe, po ne duhet të ecim sipas udhëzimit të lartpërmendur. Allahu e di më së miri.

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*A ti falim vetëm të qetë në shtëpi?* 

*Pyetje:* A duhet ti falim teravitë në xhamitë ku bëhen bidate apo më mirë në këto raste është ti falim vetëm të qetë në shtëpi? 

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Faluni atje ku falen muslimanët. Pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selem) tha: "Nëse e falin mirë mirë për ata dhe ju, e nëse e falin keq  mire ju e keq për ata". E nëse ka probleme, atëherë nëse nuk çon në fitne ose dëmtimin tuaj si muslimanë faluni diku tjetër e nëse ju jep leje imami të faleni pasi të ketë mbaruar xhemati 30 minuta, ska asgjë nëse bëhet me gjuhën e kompromisit. Allahu e di më së miri. 

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*Përse Ramazani nuk bie kurdoherë në datën e parashikuar në kalendar?*
*Pyetje:* Përse ramazani nuk bie kurdoherë në datën e parashikuar në kalendar?

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Për arsyet që i përmendëm në pyetjen më lartë, sepse disa adhurime janë të lidhura me shikimin e hënës e jo me parashikimin se kur do të shihet. Kalendari është përafrues dhe ndihmues jo i prerë, pastaj ka pas raste që kalendari ia qëllon, po ky fakt s’është i rëndësishëm fetarisht.  Allahu e di më së miri. 

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*A jemi të obliguar apo është e pëlqyeshme të bëjmë gjak?*

*Pyetje:* A jemi të obliguar apo është e pëlqyeshme të bëjmë gjak (kurban me ndonjë pulë, zog apo diçka e ngjashme) natën e parë të ramazanit?

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Jo vetëm që nuk jemi të obliguar, po bërja e këtij veprimi duke menduar se është afrim apo vepër e mirë është humbje e bidat, Allahu na ruajtë! Po nëse dikush e bën këtë se njerëzit kanë agjëruar për t’i ushqyer mire, s’ka asgjë, lejohet, madje merr dhe shpërblim; pra, siç e shikon nijeti është tepër i rëndësishëm. 

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Arrnubi

*A ka bazë në Islam kjo thënie?*

*Pyetje:* Eselamu alejkum! Së pari, urime për këtë faqe të mrekullueshme me material të pasur dhe njëkohësisht ju uroj edhe muajin e shenjtë të Ramazanit! 

Meqë na e keni ofruar këtë mundësi për të dërguar pyetje nëpërmjet kësaj faqeje të internetit, po e shfrytëzoj edhe unë këtë rast. 

Kam dëgjuar se nëse agjëruesi ndjen uri të madhe gjatë kohës së agjërimit, agjërimi i tij është i pavlefshëm, pasi, sipas disave, nëse do të kishte si bazë sinqeritetin nuk do të ndihej aspak uria, sado e vogël qoftë. A ka bazë në Islam kjo thënie? Allahu ju shpërbleftë! 

*Përgjigje:* Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e fundit të Allahut, mbi familjen e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Muajin e begatë, jo të shenjtë.

Kjo shprehje e cituar me lartë  ska për të argument, përkundrazi është më se normale që njeriu të ndjejë uri dhe etje dhe të ketë dëshira që nuk mund ti realizojë për shkak të agjërimit dhe kjo është një urtësi prej urtësive të agjërimit.

Në hadith thuhet se agjërimi do të ndërmjetësojë tek Allahu e do të thotë: O Zot, e ndalova nga ngrënia dhe pirja ... " 

Ose hadithi tjetër i cili thotë se agjëruesi ka dy gëzime: në iftar e kur të takojë Allahun. Gëzimi në iftar pse është dihet qarte: a) sepse ka duanë specifike; b) sepse do të hajë e do të pijë  duke u kthyer në origjinën e tij dhe në normalitet. Allahu e di më së miri.

Ahmed Kalaja

Marre nga Burimi i Jetes

----------


## Tigrimelara

Kam nje pyetje.

Sonte per here te pare degjove se Vdekja e Muhamedit ska ardhur si vdekje normale, por degjova se e kane helmuar Jahudite, dhe dua te di a eshte e vertete kjo?

Mbaj mend nga leximi i Mevludit, aty thuhet  se ka folur qengji dhe ka thene mos me ha se me kan helmuar , ka lidhshmeri kjo?

----------


## ruela

selam alejkum

Doja te drejtoja nje pyetje pse nuk mbahen ligjerata perpara faljes se teravive?
selam alejkum

----------


## Arrnubi

Pershendetje: eselamu alejkum!
Meqe u bera nismetar i kesaj teme do t'ju kerkoja miqesisht qe pyetjet tuaja per hoxhen e nderuar Ahmed Kalaja t'i dergonit ne e-mailin burimijetes@yahoo.com ,ndersa pergjigjet do te postohen ketu ne kete forum ose mund t'i lexoni edhe ketu

----------

